# Movie clips without music



## CalebAuston (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey guys,

Im trying to practice my underscoring techniques and am looking for some great movie clips that don't have any music. I know that No Country for Old Men has no score but I've already worked on that some and am looking for others. Also am curious how to possibly convert dvds i have or other youtube videos to samples that i can edit with. Any suggestions would be a ton of help. Thanks

_Caleb


----------



## dasindevin (Aug 23, 2011)

ya could always re-do the sound design too  


maybe try to find some film students willing to let ya score their stuff 

Or even contact some editors or sound designers ya know to see if they have anything worth rescoring (they often have the splits)


----------



## bdr (Aug 23, 2011)

Been mentioned here a few time but Cast Away has minimal music, and Aussie flick Kiss or Kill has only sound design.


----------



## autopilot (Aug 23, 2011)

If you can rip a DVD to your hard drive, you MAY find the centre channel has mostly dialogue and very little music...


----------



## bryla (Aug 24, 2011)

I asked for the same thing a couple of years ago. Try doing a search


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 24, 2011)

Blair Witch Project could use someof those Strings from the movie Psycho.


----------



## ozmorphasis (Aug 28, 2011)

Hitchcock: The Birds


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 28, 2011)

Whats Up Tiger Lily by Woody Allen too..........


----------



## MacQ (Aug 28, 2011)

In my experience, the best music is there where there is either minimal dialogue or none at all. With that in mind, you could always re-dub the dialogue on the segments you want to use, and do a bit of sound design to fill in the FX (as mentioned above).

Otherwise, write music to action and don't bother with sound design. It's a pretty effective way to work on your timings and practice how to hit cuts and things.

There are lots of options, really. 

~Stu


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 28, 2011)

You could try "The Troll Hunter", I saw it a few days ago, and I believe the only music is in the trailer, don't recall a single note in the movie. It's quite similar to The Blair Witch Project. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1740707/


----------



## Mike Marino (Aug 28, 2011)

A fun one might be the fight scene with Jason Bourne and Desh (Bourne Ultimatum). It's a pretty wicked fight scene with no music.

Come to think of it, I might do that as well.


----------



## Mike Marino (Aug 28, 2011)

Here's the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLt7lXDCHQ0

Music stops as Bourne crashes through the window.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Aug 29, 2011)

No Country for Old Men. Job done.


----------



## bryla (Aug 29, 2011)

CalebAuston @ Wed Aug 24 said:


> I know that No Country for Old Men has no score but I've already worked on that some and am looking for others.


----------



## ajkeys (Aug 29, 2011)

I was really impressed with "Cloverfield" (2008) without a score...this from wikipedia "Due to its presentation as footage from a consumer digital recorder, Cloverfield has no film score, with the exception of the composition "Roar! (Cloverfield Overture)" by Michael Giacchino that plays over the end credits." I liked it without a score, but there are a lot of possibilites for a number of action cues in this movie.


----------

